# Hatteras Report



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Hit the beach early, drove down to 25 and OMG there's not much beach!!!! That storm really took a lot of real estate. I played he$$ turning around and a ton of people! Saw one guy almost get stuck right off the ramp. I had to wait on him so I could get off that skinny beach so air down and air down again cause its soft and deep!!!. Oh yea all the restricted signage is still up. I find it hard to believe some bird or a turtle's nest survived all that. 
Not much beach and a butt load of trucks equals tough! 27, 30, 32 all the same.  
I got out of there and walked to a place to fish in the rain, lol
The fish are on strike also, its going to be a long two weeks I'm afraid but we'll keep getting after it.
More later....I hope a much better report.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

How far north on 25 can you go? NPS access map shows everything ocean side as closed to ORV.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

It does look like NPS would update the dang map doesn't it! 

I went about 1/4 mile, didn't see any signage as far as I could see. What I did see was the ocean getting closer and closer to the dunes. Like maybe one lane width. I'm not that comfortable or experienced to chance conditions like that so I stopped.
When in doubt turn around, and almost didn't have room to do that! It was high tide I will say that.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

*Wednesday 10/14/15*

The West wind made the north beaches look like chocolate milk with a big dose of seaweed. I managed to catch a skate, two small black drum, a smaller trout and a blow fish, that was yesterday, Tuesday. Today I got up at 4:30AM and headed to Ocracoke. Fished 67, water dirty down there also and seaweed same on 70 but I didn't go south on 70. I fished 5 hours in that mess, caught 50# of seaweed  a 11" seamullet and 2 of those elusive blow fish  Plenty of other fisherpeople on Ocracoke also. Tradewinds is selling pinfish, croaker and spots for bait. They have no mullet. I saw only two skates caught today by others. Hope something turns around I got 9 more days to find a drum. 

I did see a gentleman get stuck just off the ramp, he gets out of his truck with a tire gauge in his hand....whoops must have forgot something


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I was at ramp 59 today and had the exact same conditions and results.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I know im late on this and a different location but i was catching the same thing at Atlantic beach and Hammocks beach state park. Small pompano black drum and jacks. Damn seaweed! I did have a live finger mullet out and something took off with it but ended up with a headshake and then he must have let go.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be in Frisco Friday for a week


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we'll be in this


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice truck


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Surfchunker how much air do you run in those tires while on the beach? I've got the same tire (in load range E) and run between 20 -25 lbs. 

A beautiful day to be on the beach today, all we need is the fish to show up, lol


----------



## Scott-NC (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be at Hatteras Village next Wed for surf and yak fishing. Can't wait.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Buckstand ... 20 rear and 22 front and if it is real soft 18 rear and 20 front. mine is the 6 or 8 ply not sure ... I put a couple extra pounds in the front cause of that heavy motor ... back in June at 45 I got stuck and had to take it on down to 15 & 17 but then it pulled right out. if you see us stop by and fish a bit or at least swap a few tales


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

surfchunker said:


> Buckstand ... 20 rear and 22 front and if it is real soft 18 rear and 20 front. mine is the 6 or 8 ply not sure ... I put a couple extra pounds in the front cause of that heavy motor ... back in June at 45 I got stuck and had to take it on down to 15 & 17 but then it pulled right out. if you see us stop by and fish a bit or at least swap a few tales


I'll do it and if you see me stop by also. I'm driving a gold (sandwood tan) Chevy Z71 Clemson front tag, no rod rack just a truck 
Good luck!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ok gave the Mrs the description ... I am always checking out the water looking for spots


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Caught a few small flounder today. No drum but still a nice day.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Papa-T said:


> Caught a few small flounder today. No drum but still a nice day.


I wondered how you're fishing was doing. I ate some great flounder tonight at the Captain's Table 

As for my fishing.... one 3 ft. shark this morning and saw another guy catch one. Not much happening as far a catching but I did see baitfish in the surf, birds diving just past the surf and fish breaking outside the surf and some Dolphin. Surf was calm as a mill pond. Probably had a lot to do with the fish biting. 

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ha ha I had flounder at the Captains Table too ... Mrs Donna is the best ... we were there 6-7 ... her Husband Rick is a Charter Captain too


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea catching bait at low tide hasn't been a problem. Getting drum to bite is another thing. I did catch one drum on Wednesday when I went over to Ocracoke. Still nice weather and vacation time to enjoy. All in all a few blues one drum and some flounder. And another week of vacation to go. Bad part is I hardly ever drink beer unless I'm at the beach and already went through 18 in a week. For me that's a lot. Thought about moving to the beach but afraid I would have to join AA. Lol something about beer and salt air. Got a love it.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a small world I was at Captains Table at the same time, lol. The parking lot was full, I parked on the shoulder of the entrance road.
Nothing on the drum for me but I heard some were caught today. The bite may start to pick up although the wind is suppose to pick up for the next two days (17 knots out of the NNW and N)

BTW: If the fishing don't start improving I might start drinking... and I don't drink


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

No fish for me today. Caught fresh bait but grass was so thick fishing was next to impossible at Oregon Inlet. Always tomorrow.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

It's getting "stirred up" this morning,I believe fish are going to move and eat for the next few weeks..


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> It's getting "stirred up" this morning,I believe fish are going to move and eat for the next few weeks..


I'm liking your prediction Dumdrum and helping me stay positive. I'd have to throw a cement block to stay out there today, she is a blowing! 

Schedule today....whatever the wife wants to do (hope it ain't fishing).


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yearlings north of Rodanthe pier, drum in Avon, pups and citation drum north of Frisco pier


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

bronzbck1 said:


> Yearlings north of Rodanthe pier, drum in Avon, pups and citation drum north of Frisco pier


Thanks for the report. 
I tried this morning and this afternoon south Avon and 10 oz. would not stick, frustrating. I did stop and help a guy dig one out right at the ramp. He rented a 4WD and the front hubs didn't engage so he was in 2 WD and buried. We wound up dropping the tire pressure from 25 to 14 and got it out. While digging him out there was a 2 ft. hole where somebody else was stuck and the goober didn't fill in his hole! I would have been pissed if I dropped it that so I filled in that one also. 
I'm almost ready to go pier fishing....If I only knew how, lol
Good luck guys


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sucked to be us too today, one blow toad and one small pomp, rode down to 55 and it was packed again, turned around went to 32 and then 38 and your right it was ripping, did see one kid about 10 land a nice pup. came back down to Frisco and fished the hole at the end of the street, not much but got a 17" pup there yesterday and guy beside us got a 16 and 40 incher


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tommy got a big 51" pig this afternoon north of Avon


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw the pic it was a hog for sure


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tommys was a surf pig for real. Just came in from soaking baits all night. Nada.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good deal,hope the pigs are coming like they did two years ago.. Thanks for the report..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Heading to Avon


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Fished 25 from 7:30 till 3 PM, no drum, one 13" Black Drum on a piece of shrimp "Rivers" double drop rig and blues on the drum rigs. The blues would more or less hook themselves on those 7/0 circle hooks it was not my fishing skill by any means. Just cast past the first breaker and its blues territory. Just enough grass to be aggravating. 6 ozs would hold well till the grass built up. From 25 to 27 fishermen as thick as Geese in a park. I might go a time or two more before I leave to go home but I've bout' had enough of the crowd. One guy came flying by between me (standing at my rods) and my truck. Glad my wife was not walking toward the rods or I was walking back to my truck and not paying attention like I sometimes do, lol.
Congrats to Tommy on his pig!!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I understand that 43 is now open all the way to the point. Hopefully that will spread the crowd out some.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

My wife and I hooked into a couple keepers today. 24 1/4" drum and a 25" drum. Fresh drum, FF and stuffed grilled jalapeño's for dinner. What a day.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> My wife and I hooked into a couple keepers today. 24 1/4" drum and a 25" drum. Fresh drum, FF and stuffed grilled jalapeño's for dinner. What a day.


 Sounds like an AWESOME MEAL to me!!


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Papa-T said:


> My wife and I hooked into a couple keepers today. 24 1/4" drum and a 25" drum. Fresh drum, FF and stuffed grilled jalapeño's for dinner. What a day.


That was a good day!! Good going!!


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

The end of the trail for me headed home tomorrow but ended on a good note. Yesterday I found a little honey hole, for me any how, Fished two hours before high tide till dark. I didn't want to get into the tournament crowd so I hiked in a place with one rod, bait in a small cooler, a folding chair and a little necessary tackle in case I broke off ... and one Mountain Dew, lol Threw a mullet chunk out in the suds 15 min. one hit, 33.5" I'm thinking well a blind squirrel does find an acorn every now and then. About 45 min and 6 blues later another one hit, 30"! Caught a few more blues and that was it. The bugs moved in and I moved out. All in all a decent two weeks, a big crowd the last two weeks. Managed to catch some kind of fish everyday but one (the wind blew its butt off that day). Bluefish everywhere, if you got mullet you could catch em' all you want 10" to 15". Fair amount of Black Drum although small I did catch one, legal size. Sea Mullet did fair caught on fishbites shrimp and sandflea (I did see sandfleas in the surf) . All fished released. They're happy and I'm happy. Love the new Akios btw.
See you next time OBX, buckstand out!


----------

